# Remote Retired Gunner Options



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

I am familiar with the Malcolm (and its price $$) but was wondering if there are any other models currently on the market that retire and unretire remotely. I remember that train-rite/dogs-afield was building one but think that it never hit the market. I also remember a few others being mentioned in the past but I have never seen any for sale. Just curious what is available. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Gunners up has one that i use. Now it doesnt unretire but for the cost u cant go wrong.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think Brett Farve has a gunner out that "un-retires". Costs a few million each time it unretires though.


----------

